# Hello!



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi there!

I just joined this site today but I've been working out for a few months now and just love it. It was having my second son (2 months prematurely) that did it for me - I'd put on SO much weight during that pregnancy and nearly not making it through the birth myself was the kick up the butt that I needed to get back on track. Took a while to get my head straight but I started on 4th Feb 08 and have lost 45.5lbs doing somthing that I really enjoy! The plan has always been to get a little bit fitter day by day and now I'm putting it into action...

Anyway, that's me,and again Hello!!!!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...enjoy...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you so much - I shall! And tell the little guys behind your eyes I said Hi


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi and thanks for the warm welcome!  Love your avi!


----------



## 3weights (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks! So how's the training going?


----------



## 3weights (Jul 22, 2008)

Good thanks,im training hard and gaining well.Well done to you for losing so much weight,its an impressive amount!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

welcome to the board fitbit, great info and good banter aswell, if thats you in your avi... your looking bloody great


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Surprisingly enough it's been a lot of fun - I NEVER imagined I could eat so much and still lose weight! lol. Can't wait to see your pics!  ...Mine are in my album...ooops, does that sound like a challenge?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

gym rat said:


> welcome to the board fitbit, great info and good banter aswell, if thats you in your avi... your looking bloody great


Awwww...Thanks so much gymrat!  Yup, it's definitely me - my other pics are in my progress album! You guys certainly know how to make a girl feel welcome!


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

welcome - looking very good in those pics!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome, looking really good! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

hiya hun n welcome :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you so much bogman - I'm trying to get there!  Race ya!  lol I must say I am overwhelmed by how nice people are here!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Awwww YoungGun....again thank you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Lin - thank you for the warm welcome! Lovely to see the ladies here! Awesome avi btw!


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

hello and welcome, you have done bloody great by the look of you pic. Weel done, good on ya. Its easy to sit back and make excuses, it takes real heart to do something about it.


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

well done and welcome . some good ppl and advice on here


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks Nibbsey - I'm really touched!  I think Yoda got it right when he said "Do or do not. There is no try" lol. Yah, I'm a total geek but I live by that!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you so much Sonofwacky - I'm so excited to be here!


----------



## tinheed (May 24, 2008)

welcome aboard fitbit , awesome achievements in such a short time looking well good , keep up the good work sure you;ll learn lots off here brill forum


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the headsup GreekGoddess - I might just be one of the crayzee's so I think I'll fit right in  lol! Do you live in Greece? We just got back from Crete and we're off to Athens in a few weeks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Tinheed! That's why I'm here - there's no stopping me now


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the board girl, a huge well done on your acheivement it is very hard for a women with kids to shed the baby weight and many don't so well done hope you enjoy the site


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

WOW Pscarb (but then I guess you get that a lot)! Thank you for the welcome and very kind words - I'm already enjoying myself here.  Great bunch of people and I look forward to getting to know EVERYONE (yah, not short of ambition  )!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi FitBit - just wanted to say that you look ammmmazing!

Any chance that you could start a journal and show us how you achieved and maintain your physique? I for one would be interested to read it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds lovely! Funnily enough Corfu is one of the islands we haven't been to yet (I know, I know! lol). Sorry about what happened to your home here but you definitely sound like someone who makes lemonade when life gives you lemons - my kinda gal!  As for Athens, yah, it IS hot this time of year but hoping that it will have cooled (a little anyway hahaha, yeah right) in a few weeks. What can ya do - relly's to visit! 

Oh and best wishes on the comp! How's prep going? Love Doncaster - used to have clients there (ok, well Wakefield really) so went up every couple of weeks...


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome, you seem hyper!

fablon pics aswell  -- looking really lean!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Aawwwww Kate - that's SO lovely of you! As for the journal, um, wow, ok, you might have to give me a couple of days to get my head around that one. I don't really do anything set per se but I started with Body For Life on Feb 4th and completed the 12 weeks. After that it's been my own thing really but loosely based around those principles...I'm still learning LOTS!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, can I just say BIG GROUP HUG?!!! (Yah, sorry I'm soppy). Just LOVING this site, so many friendly people!

GTT, you got me in one, I am totally hyper (2 toddlers to bounce around with)!  Thanks for the lovely comment - looking pretty awesome yourself there!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

FitBit said:


> Ok, can I just say BIG GROUP HUG?!!! (Yah, sorry I'm soppy). Just LOVING this site, so many friendly people!
> 
> GTT, you got me in one, I am totally hyper (2 toddlers to bounce around with)!  Thanks for the lovely comment - looking pretty awesome yourself there!


I see we are going to have to watch you then-- this place might start getting all rowdy


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Awwww I'm not really an upstart GTT - Oh ok, I am, but I'll try and hold it down  lol That Cookie Monster on my avi is the real me! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow GG (is that ok?), you are certainly in the right headspace! I've got my fingers crossed for ya, though I'm sure you won't need it - sounds like you've won already which is excellent!


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

lol didnt notice the tshirt was cookie monster..chuckle, kindof an oxymoron considering a lean chick is wearing it.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard FitBit!

Everyone here is super cool and friendly and full of info! Enjoy!

Kate x


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Hunh? Who? What lean chick are you talking about? Did someone steal my T-shirt GTT? Oh well at least I've still got my pants lol!  (Yah, I'm trouble! lol) COOOOK-E! or should that be kooky? hahaha (sorry, couldn't help it!)


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you Yetiman! Ok, so where can I meet this tinytom guy? LMAO


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome BabyYoYo!  I'm especially loving how friendly the girls are here! Beautiful avi btw!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the board....nice to see more women joining... :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

FitBit said:


> Thank you so much for the warm welcome BabyYoYo!  I'm especially loving how friendly the girls are here! Beautiful avi btw!


Thanks honey!! I'm an angel, all the guys will tell you! Hahahaha!

We're a nice bunch here, hope you stick around xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you so much Robsta  Are ya kiddin me? - what girl wouldn't want to hang out here?!! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Thanks honey!! I'm an angel, all the guys will tell you! Hahahaha!
> 
> We're a nice bunch here, hope you stick around xx


Thank you! I'd love to - and I look forward to getting to know you all better! I have a feeling I'm going to love it here!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> GG is fine- a lot easier than typing Greekgoddess. My other half just said its because some of them want to ride me ! Rude or what. Naughty boy, will have to get him sorted out.......


lmao GG! Have you sorted him out yet?  Glad to hear all is going well!


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to the boards fitbit


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

DaveI said:


> Welcome to the boards fitbit


Thanks Dave - likewise!  Really lovely bunch of people here!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Yep, got him sorted for now but he keeps fighting back..... he likes the wrestling!
> 
> Had a terrible day yesterday with precontest panic setting in and killer doms in my legs and traps (of all places ). Thats what you get for trying clean, front squat and press combinations. Never again...well, not till my legs stop hurting. Thank God a member of this site saved me with some sensible advice and a lot of sympathy. I am okay again now and just stocked up with food for my cutting diet next week.
> 
> Hows it going for you?


  Thankfully mine's going thru a spinning phase right now - not the whirling dervish (sp?) type the cycling kind! lol

Sorry to hear you've had a tough time of it lately - just think though, it'll all be worth it when you're in the top spot!  Glad you're back on track! 

Me? I've been eating like a demon lately - my body just went haywire end of last week and it's only just stopped screaming for food (Monday) so I'm back on track too. I just wonder why it happened though - it really didn't feel like a mental thing, just really REALLY needed to eat lots of carbs! Thought it best to listen to it and now I'm training like mad to get rid of the effects!!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Best to listen to your body when it starts sending out emergency messages. Luckily mine crashed out and I slept and slept before the stress took a real toll on me. The diet is going well now, much stricter than it was. Most of my protein from lean sources like chicken, fish and turkey fillet. I feel tons better now and looking forward to the contest.
> 
> After it I intend to rest for a couple of weeks, then hit the gym and kickboxing hard. I want to change from Nabba to the BNBF to compete next year- yes I am already getting together a game plan for next season.....
> 
> Besides visiting the UK for the contest and to see family in October I am planning to visit Thailand early spring (kickboxing school ) and maybe America in late spring. Depends if I can save enough money up. Otherwise I will be in the gym and at kickboxing classes for the winter here.


  Wow - you're definitely back on top of the game! Me too, I've been really really good but I'm still a little puffy but oh well, it'll go...and it's not like I'm going to comp or anything so I can't really beat myself up about it too much! 

Sounds like you have BIG plans though - good on ya girl!


----------

